# 20 Year Shingle Insurance SCAM



## cgm (Jan 13, 2015)

So i never deal with insurance work in the field.  If someone has a claim my estimate doesn't change.  I won't even talk to the companies, don't need to, 95% of my work is new construction. <br>  So now I have a bunch of missing tabs on my personal home (purchased 18 months ago) from severe winds the other week.  An adjuster comes out from our provider(a major that deals with farms in this state)  This guy is claiming a 20 yr shingle on the roof, based on wear.  Also slammed a HAAG gauge as hard as he could and said "Yep, 20 yr, if that."  HAAG says the tool is only accurate for testing on new shingles and you should stop advancing the gauge as soon as you feel resistance (i.e. not accurate when shoved as hard as possible on a 18yr+ old shingle) There are multiple layers underneath, so the shingle should wear faster than rated (PER the manufactures).  <br>   Spoke with the previous homeowner, they say 25 yr, but have no proof, it was installed before they moved in.  Owner before that is deceased.  Can't find any info on the back strip of the broken tabs.  NHIA says mostly 25yr 3tab is currently installed, based on manufacturer's sales records over the past 25 years.  How can I prove the shingle age?<br>


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Request a different adjuster.


----------



## Joetheroofer (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah this sounds like crap.. You can easily win this one through appraisal. You'll just need someone to convince the insurance that it is less than 20 years old and they'll owe you a replacement.

Since you have multi layers of roofing, you should easily qualify for a full replacement once they say your roof is insured..


----------



## bridget (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,

I thought I would give you some advice in response to your question about the age of the roof. If your trying to get your roof replaced by the insurance company then the field adjuster has to use the gage to verify the year of the existing roof. If he says it's a 20 year roof? It's not a problem because the insurance companies have to pay for a 25 year now because 20 year warranties are no longer available. So therefore, don't worry about the age that he calls it. I do insurance roof replacements all the time and the estimates always read 20 year composition 3 tab. However, they have to replace with a 25 year or greater value, which depends on the type of shingle that's currently on the roof. 3- tab vs. Laminated (Architectural), They owe you for what's existing in terms of grade. Secondly, a tip...If you have 2 or 3 layers on the roof then check with your local building department and codes because in many states you have to replace completely if there's more than 2 layers. I hope this info is helpful.


----------

